# انتركم فارفيزا . نمرة واحد في مصر



## omar adam (31 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشركة الدولية للإتصالات 

في مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) . 
أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .
- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .
- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .
- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .
- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .
- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .

طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداء 

فقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنا 

محمول ( 01112830151 - 01117233884_01277233884 _ 01007233884 )


خــصــــــــــــم خـــــــــــاص ولفترة محــــــــــــــدودة






 
 
























































 

































انتركم , ايطالي , فارفيزا , كاميرات , مراقبة

انتركم, فارفيزا , اورميت , مراقبة , حماية , أمان , شركة , farfisa , urmet , intercom , italy , ايطالي

------------------------------------------------------

شركة فارفيزا الايطالية . الفرع الرئيسي

http://www.farfisa.net/intercom_system.htm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fRkvGInX49I

--------------------------------------------------------- 

صفحتنا علي الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/Farfesa?fref=ts


----------



## omar adam (24 مارس 2014)

*رد: انتركم فارفيزا . نمرة واحد في مصر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الشركة الدولية للإتصالات

في مجال أنظمة المراقبة والصوتيات . حيث أننا وكلاء معتمدون من فارفيزا الإيطالي ومتخصصون في الإنتركوم . أنظمة ( فردية - جماعية - صوتية - مرئية - ديجيتال مرئي وصوتي ) .
أنظمة فردية وجماعية ذات شكل فخم ومتميز .
- لوحات الومنيوم غير قابلة للخدش .
- استهلاك بسيط للطاقة .
- لوحات ذات أبعاد مختلفة 4 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 14 مستخدم ويمكن تركيبها متجاورة .
- يمكن عمل محادثة داخلية بين المستخدمين بالاضافة للإتصال مع اللوحة .
- يمكن إستدعاء فرد الأمن عن طريق زر مخصص له بالعدة الداخلية .

طرفان فقط للصوت والصورة والكهرباء مع إمكانية رؤية المكان أمام اللوحة بدون شخص يقوم بعمل نداء

فقط اتصل بنا ........................ ودع الباقي لنا

محمول ( 01112830151 - 01117233884_01277233884 _ 01007233884 )


خصم خاص ولفترة محدودة



































































انتركم , ايطالي , فارفيزا , كاميرات , مراقبة

انتركم, فارفيزا , اورميت , مراقبة , حماية , أمان , شركة , farfisa , urmet , intercom , italy , ايطالي

------------------------------------------------------

شركة فارفيزا الايطالية . الفرع الرئيسي

http://www.farfisa.net/intercom_system.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fRkvGInX49I


----------

